# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Anh em Vĩnh Long điểm danh

## CKD

Hê nhô!
Trong tuần tới, có thể T7 (15-10) mình có mặt ở Vĩnh Long.
Không biết trên diễn đàn mình có anh em nào ở VL thì lên lịch, off bia đen làm quen nha.

Hy vọng là có thể giáp mặt được nhiều anh em  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

Kèo Thúi quốc luôn, kakaa, ko thấy ma nào lên tiếng, Hình như Trà Vình thì có Vĩnh long chưa Nghe

----------


## secondhand

> Kèo Thúi quốc luôn, kakaa, ko thấy ma nào lên tiếng, Hình như Trà Vình thì có Vĩnh long chưa Nghe


Một khi đã biết mới rũ rê sao mà thúi được.
Cụ Laivung chỉ cách có 40 km hà, tham gia thì chạy qua VL sẽ có ma VL tiếp.

@CKD nếu về quê ngoại thì phường 5 thẳng tiến! Từ cầu Thiền Đức đi hướng Cổ chiên khoảng 200m, bên trái Cafe windown là nơi đặt con C frame full alu. Nếu trưa thì bia đen, chiều thì cafe vàng, hú ku Đồng chỉ cách 300m chạy lên nhé!

----------


## CKD

Ok bác!
Hú trên này xem còn anh em nào hưởng ứng không?
Chứ bác là alo phát ngay và luôn  :Smile:  cần gì thông báo nhỉ  :Wink: 

Bác hẹn bác Đồng giúp nhé.. nếu thời tiết tốt thì trong buổi sáng có mặt ạ.

----------


## CKD

Vĩnh long ngoạ hổ tàng long.
Làm vài pic chút gì để nhớ.



Ngưỡng mộ là cái đống này, diy từ đầu tới đít nhé.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, saudau, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

VL mới có 2 móng thì biết khi nào mới đủ 1 con hổ.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ CKD với cái mẹt gườm gườm thì iem biết òi  :Smile:  2 cụ còn lại nick giề đới ạ ?

----------


## khangscc

> Cụ CKD với cái mẹt gườm gườm thì iem biết òi  2 cụ còn lại nick giề đới ạ ?


Cái ông nào nhìn như đồ seconhand thì nick là seconhand nhé :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

còn ông trẻ mặt gian gian là khangscc hả?

----------


## khangscc

> còn ông trẻ mặt gian gian là khangscc hả?


Hô hô em ko có xuất hiện với 3 gã xấu trai kia :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Gã ngoài cùng bên phải xấu trai thật  :Wink:

----------

khangscc

----------


## saudau

Mấy nay đi VL 2 lần mà lần nào cũng mưa tơi tả ko cafe được với cha đồ cũ gì hết. Mưa quá nên ko gọi lun.

----------


## secondhand

> Cái ông nào nhìn như đồ seconhand thì nick là  seconhand nhé


Dù gì cũng đỡ hơn 2 gả kia  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Như đã nói là đt của mấy tay mò mò ray với vitme thì chụp xấu bà cố, năm ngoái có chụp lên lịch ăn ảnh lắm mà ta.

@ saudau
Ô đi VL vô trung tâm TP, đến ngã 3 Cần Thơ có cái bùn binh cứ tấp vô cây xăng, alo tui thì 30 giây có mẹt, tui hay bán vé số gần đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

không ngờ mấy cụ trên này già chát hết rầu chả bù với em mới 13 tuổi hoho!

----------


## khangscc

> Gã ngoài cùng bên phải xấu trai thật


Cho bác 1 vé, dìm hàng hắn đê :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## khangscc

> không ngờ mấy cụ trên này già chát hết rầu chả bù với em mới 13 tuổi hoho!


Không phải già vì tuổi đâu, già vì đam mê, thức khuya hay thường gọi theo từ miền nam là già háp :Wink:

----------

huuminhsh

----------

